# Fattest arrow to shoot IBO on a 60lb bow



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am trying to find a new arrow to shoot 3D. I want to shoot about 60lbs off of an Ultra Elite. Which means I need about a 300 gr. arrow or a little more and do it in the Hunter Class which means screw in tips.


----------



## texrock (Dec 30, 2005)

22 pro ultrlite by Gold Tip is a realy good arrow. Very durable and prety light. My arrows are 28 in. with 80 gr. points, they wt. 320 grs. The ultra ellite should handle these well. Good luck and shoot good.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Easton lightspeeds!! one of the lightest, most durable!! Check Eastons websight!!


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

shoot a Beman 9.3 500 same as a Fatboy but much less in price.
It should shoot around 295 fps with your draw.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Clx 2*

CLX 2 250 will be around 310 and a 150 would be right on.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Im shooting the X-Jammers....

Im not sure if they are IBO legal or not however as mine are set up for indoor spots????


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I shoot Easton Lightspeeds with my Switchback XT at 60#. They are cut to 27"carbon to carbon with 75gr tips. 307gr total weight. 283 feet per second.


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*cheetahs*

go to bow shop and fire away....same weight the carbon tech cheetah 3d arrows will be faster.....we did it....try it and post results....most shops will let you do it.....


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

carbon tech hippos 23/520 - they will spine correctly and seem to have the highest spine tolerance ive seen. IVE USED THEM FOR DOTS, FITA, AND 3D AND THEY ARE A VERY ACCURATE CONSISTENT SHAFT!


----------



## crack filler (Mar 23, 2007)

I have been shooting Cheater 3d pro 400's for a while , with a 6.4 grains per inch you can't go wrong.A very strong arrow.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Standard diameter - CarbonTech Cheetah or Whitetail ,
Fat shaft - CarbonTech Hippo , 
nothing else will be in my quivers ( exept the McKinney 2 for field :wink: )


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Another vote for the CXL2's. Those titanium coated points with the adjustable weights are IBO legal for Hunter class. You can have a 60 gr tip weight if you need to make weight.


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Here Is A Build For A Great 300 Grain Arrow!!!*

Cxl2 150 With A 55 Grain Point. For The Nock, Use A G-nock With 4 In. Flex Fletch. Measures Out 299 To 300 Grains.

Chris


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*I forgot to add*

That is with a 25 1/2 or 26 in" arrow!!!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I would say lightspeeds.
At 29.75" of draw, 57lbs, and a lightspeed that weighs in at 318grns. My Bowtech old Glory is shooting 299-300fps.


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

I was going to shoot the hunter class again but decided to move up to mbr and the arrows I had started to set up was Gold Tip UL22's (Non-Pro) and I have the flex fletch vanes on them and we was going to use Easton inserts (lighter then GT's) up front with 55gn tips and either the GT nocks or Easton G nocks. But now I am going to refletch since I can use the smaller vanes but I dont think you would go wrong with the setup I described above. I believe they was going to be around 300-305gn arrow using that setup. 

Unfortunately arrow selection is one of those things that personal preference is a big part but so is your budget and which one flies best in your bow setup.


----------



## T.H hoytfan (Apr 8, 2005)

WHAMMYMAN2002 said:


> Cxl2 150 With A 55 Grain Point. For The Nock, Use A G-nock With 4 In. Flex Fletch. Measures Out 299 To 300 Grains.
> 
> Chris


Another vote for the CXL2 - 150.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Where are you guys getting 55 or 60 grain points from?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

conquest said:


> Where are you guys getting 55 or 60 grain points from?


The new CX titanium coated points for the CXL2 are 60 grains before you add any weight and are screw in tips. Junkie


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

I GT 55/75s Hunters . Cut 27 and some inches weight is 310. They shoot great on my ultra elite


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

I GT 55/75s Hunters . Cut 27 and some inches weight is 310. They shoot great on my ultra elite 50 gr tpsi


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

easton Fatboy 500


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

conquest said:


> Where are you guys getting 55 or 60 grain points from?


PDP makes points in light weights to fit your shaft size. I used PDP 60 gn tips on GT pro 22's in the 11/32 size. fits flush.


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm shooting a CX Maxima 150, 27", 75gr tip, and Flex fletch FLP 400's this equals 300gr. I shoot a Mathews Legacy 60lbs, 29" and I get 298fps. I've shot 2 tournaments with this rig, and got my best scores to date.:wink: 

My father shoots those new High Country Archery light weight arrows, with four inch Quick spins and is getting about 300 fps out of a Switchback 60#, 30" DL.

Good luck, shoot straight.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Where did you get them. That is what my brother is looking for but can't find anywhere. He also shoots the series 22


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

Arrow Dynamics .395 mag. 
0.395 inch OD 6.2 grains per inch. Hard to find though, you can order them from Lancaster.


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

Another vote for Lightspeeds. They are cheap and you wont have any trouble getting them that light. I have shot them for the last 2 years with screw in tips and have never had any problems. This year I moved up classes in the IBO so I now can use glue ins!


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

conquest said:


> Where are you guys getting 55 or 60 grain points from?



Several company's make them. Look up some in lancaster's website. I think the one's we were talking about using in my arrows was Eastons.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Another vote for Lightspeeds! I shoot 400's cut at 27" with 100gr glue in tips. For IBO I use inserts and 85gr tips. My arrows are 331 grs. My ultraelite at 27" and 60lbs with spirals is getting 280 fps.


Mark


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I see easton makes some light tips but they are to small around for the 22. Does anyone know if there is a tapered insert for the goldtip 22?


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

CX Linejammer 250's with 75 gr. glue-in points.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Lightspeeds*

Another vote for the lightspeeds. I just started shooting them this year and so far I am very impressed. Allready shafted two. One at 30 yds and one and 40.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out the Lightspeeds, great shafts for 3D and they are relatively cheap in price.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

He's asking about FAT shafts (check the title). A lot of good shafts out there but they're not all FAT.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

HaHa!!! I read that as "fastest"  




Mark


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Are GT 30x's legal? I am shooting Easton Fatboys and really like them.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Cxl 2-250, mini blazers,standard nock,and 85 grains up front mine are 307 [email protected] 60lbs=299 fps.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

figtide said:


> Arrow Dynamics .395 mag.
> 0.395 inch OD 6.2 grains per inch. Hard to find though, you can order them from Lancaster.


Alot of great shafts listed but the answer to your question(fattest shaft for 60lbs)is the 395 mag!


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

About the only way to make a 395 Mag arrow with screw in tips and 4" vanes at 300 grains or less is trimming the inserts and/or turning down the points.

I've made them down to 260 grains which is what I'm shooting now.


----------

